
Credit-Card Fraud Keeps Rising, Despite New Security Chips - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/credit-card-fraud-keeps-rising-despite-new-security-chipsstudy-1485954000
======
SixSigma
Coming to the US I'm shocked at how easy a Debit Card transaction is. In
Chipotle (fast food) the card is just swiped. No PIN, no Signature, nothing:
give the card to the operative, they swipe it and hand it back, a practice
obviously not restricted to Chipotle - but I guess that's similar to
contactless paying which I use in the UK - though my friend has deliberately
drilled through his card to disconnect the wireless bit.

For buying gas at an automated pump, at some places all I need is my Zip code.

It feels very unreal compared to the Signature to -> Chip & Pin systems I'm
used to.

I have "Ask for photo ID" written on my signature strip - though I've never
needed it.

